# Ist das Legal



## derkielergamer (20. Dezember 2017)

Hi ich habe diesen Artikel gefunden ist das Legal solche Online Emulatoren ?

Emulatoren auf Windows PCs ohne Installation nutzen - So leicht geht es mit EmulatorOnline.com


Mfg  derkielergamer


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

Da streiten sich die Geister und es ist eine Grauzone und bei vielen Games auch verboten zumindest was die Spiele selbst angeht. Eigenentwicklungen die dem Original ähneln sind sicherlich kein Problem nur wenn ich es von einer Cartridge auf eine CD brenne kann ich schon durch das Medium den Kopierschutz ausgehebelt haben und es ist auch fraglich ob die Hersteller willentlich einer Kopie zustimmen würden entweder selbst erstellt oder aus halbseidener Quelle gezogen


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Dezember 2017)

Die *Emulatoren *an sich sind meist legal, da die Befehle der Echtsysteme nachprogrammiert  und nicht kopiert wurden.

Bei den Cardridges gab es meist keinen Kopierschutz.
Ich kann jede Playstation 1 CD ohne Hilfsmittel als ISO speichern und damit lauffähig für viele Emulatoren ablegen.

Brenner waren zu der Zeit noch Mangelware, so daß kein Kopierschutz vorgesehen war.

Das Betriebssystem-ROM ist allerdings geschütz, so daß nur Emulatoren ohne BIOS-Benutzung  rechtlich einwandfrei sind.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2017)

Aber soweit ich weiss hat Nintendo z.B. die N64 und Gameboy Spiele nicht frei gegeben. 
Ist also irgendwie Grauzone/Illegal die zu benutzen. Aber ob es nur Illegal ist die an zu bieten oder auch das Runterladen ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## RtZk (22. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Aber soweit ich weiss hat Nintendo z.B. die N64 und Gameboy Spiele nicht frei gegeben.
> Ist also irgendwie Grauzone/Illegal die zu benutzen. Aber ob es nur Illegal ist die an zu bieten oder auch das Runterladen ist eine andere Frage.



Grauzone ist ebenfalls illegal, wird nur nicht verfolgt. Das alles ist ziemlich sicher Illegal, nur wird es wohl zum größten Teil nicht verfolgt.


----------



## chaotium (22. Dezember 2017)

legal, illegal -> ist mir scheiss egal ^^


----------

